# Wheels! Wheels!



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

Okay....I have to admit it, as much as I like the stock arrangement - I'm a sucker for new stuff! But hey I am sort of stingy! Never wanna part with my hard earned loot. 
However I want to really set my 88 on a badass set of wheels. has anyone done this yet? Any problems? And what size really rocks! (Obviously a stingy guy like me ain't buying any parts of 18"s or larger. i figured a nice sick set of 17"s on some Falkens should be about right and I can stay well inside of an eight hundred dollar budget. Someone said the Mustang wheels 99-01(???) are a good looking and functioning match and go on without any off set and lug count problems, any suggestions?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

chaser1023 said:


> Okay....I have to admit it, as much as I like the stock arrangement - I'm a sucker for new stuff! But hey I am sort of stingy! Never wanna part with my hard earned loot.
> However I want to really set my 88 on a badass set of wheels. has anyone done this yet? Any problems? And what size really rocks! (Obviously a stingy guy like me ain't buying any parts of 18"s or larger. i figured a nice sick set of 17"s on some Falkens should be about right and I can stay well inside of an eight hundred dollar budget. Someone said the Mustang wheels 99-01(???) are a good looking and functioning match and go on without any off set and lug count problems, any suggestions?


We have the same bolt pattern as the five lug mustangs. I've seen a few Z's with a set of cobra R rims, and they look GOOD. tire rack has them for around $150 apiece for 17 X 8's but you will need spacers for the strange offset the Z has. the rears will bolt on, no problem, but you need 5/8 inch spacers for the front. Some 245's up front and 275's out back will look good and help grip with the rear weight bias our cars have ( yes, they weigh more over the rear than the front!) post some pics when you get some new shoes on the car.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man- do a search for wheels- I had a post a while back where I had similar questions. Mike Kojima and Steve Mitchell helped me out allot with it. Basically that thread will tell you what will work and what wont- including sizes and offsets. I have been playing around with wheels allot for my car-thats what I do at work-lol. Cobra R rims will work like Mark said and you can get like 5 different styles through oe performance- in sizes from 16-18 inch- in offests from +36 to +24 and from widths of 7 inches to 11 inches. There are allot of other wheels and some two or three piecs wheels( more for one wheel then you want to spend total though unfortunetly) that you can do. M sports would look pretty good- but some wheels you do need spacers for. I had 1.5 inch spacers on my car but they werent hubcentric so they shook a little which I didnt like. They basically made my stock wheels around a standard offset ( "0" offset ) and that looked pretty good. Just dont get something cheap though that is a high postive offset- then youll look like one of those homos with the mustangs I see everyday driving around with fwd rims on their cars- it looks ridiculous.


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL......thanks to both of you guys......but that line about the "mustang homos" is just killing me....lol......but it brings me into the question mode again....how DO you spot a mustang or similar rear wheel drive car with "fwd rims"?
But again thanks for the wheel info....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ya know I think it'll be pretty damn hard to make a 300ZX look better than stock rims. Anyone got any pics of some good lookin 300s with aftermarket rims? Also post what type of rim and size if possible


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

Car Domain has a few and every so often a nice one pops up on ebay motors ..... Hey I'm searchin for TODD's post on wheel's .... how long ago? subject title?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

it was wheel "sizes and craziness"


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What do you mean hmmmmm?

Like C&C Music Factory? Things that make you go "HMMMMMM"? LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> What do you mean hmmmmm?
> 
> Like C&C Music Factory? Things that make you go "HMMMMMM"? LOL


 More like, things that make you go *drool*


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

would the wheels from a 260 or 280 fit on a 300 just curious???


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

I've seen that 200ZR somewhere else before.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is Kei Miyata's 200ZR. He runs Z31club.


----------



## Ford Falcon (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been doing a little research and so far I've found some decent looking wheels that I think improve the look of the Z31. I'm in the process of giving my Z an upgrade on rotors and calipers, so I'll need to check for caliper clearances when I get my wheels. Google for these types:

ADR Cyphers
ADR M Sport
Falken Torque5
Forte F-220


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah but did you check back spacing? Wheels is what I do all day long man, The torque 5 wont work b/c of the offset- itll look ridiculous- and the m-sports wont work either unless you do them in 17X8

I actually order hubcentric 1 inch spacers today for my car- I will let you guys know how those work,
It depends on the year of your car though too, you guys with the 84-86 are alot better off then those of us with the 87-89- the track width in the front is wider on the earlier years

I still cant get that picture to open up- it just goes to perfect nav-


----------



## Ford Falcon (Mar 5, 2004)

0341TODD,
What about the Forte's? I've seen pictures of Z32's with those on them. I've got an '88 NA for which I'm looking to use 17x8s or 18x8s. I keep hearing people say the offset needs to be 35mm. Thanks.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

for our cars it is too close to the struts though man- and its not going to look good at all. Honestly, an offset of +10-+25 is great with a 7 or 8 inch rim- the backspacing max for our cars is like 5 7/8 inches. I havent ever measured it but from test fitting it seems to be right around there. The fortes in that offset should be right around 5 and a half inches so...........it should be fine- kinda close for my taste but hey...........In two days the hubcentic 1 inch spacers I ordered should be here- we have a set of used 18 inch racing hart c4's with my name on them on the floor- I am seriously going to give them a shot and see what theyll look like. worst comes to worst, my stock wheels will look a little nicer pushed out


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

What is the Bolt pattern for Z31's? 5x_____?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JDMxDrift said:


> What is the Bolt pattern for Z31's? 5x_____?


Here is a wonderful site that will answer all of your questions. http://www.z31.com/

5 Lug bolt pattern: 5x4.5(5x114.3)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I already mentioned that in this thread also-lol

Hey James, did you get my pm?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I think I already mentioned that in this thread also-lol
> 
> Hey James, did you get my pm?


Yep and I replied Ive been on the road all day today. Saw my Z for the first time in a month it was just chillin n the garage and in celebration Im ordering parts tomorrow


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

My Z on mustang rims I WANT WANTANABE 8 SPOKE ! like this OMFG sex to my eyes ahaha and this Z is godlike Btw...


----------

